
Public computer. 5 websites. Entire day. - ericax
What would be your choices?<p>By 5 websites I mean you cannot link to any external pages.
======
kaolinite
My VPS, Django documentation, StackOverflow, HackerNews and Grooveshark.

~~~
quink
> Grooveshark

One - YouTube. Has almost everything that's on Grooveshark and hundreds times
more.

> Hacker News

Two - Pick reddit instead. Much of what's on Hacker News is on /r/programming
and other reddits, and the bits that aren't are outweighed by reddit being
about 100 times bigger.

> Django Documentation / Stack Overflow

Three - Any complete Ubuntu (or Debian) download mirror. If you _really_ read
the docs and spend the time, you might be able to figure out what's going on
without needing StackOverflow. And Django documentation is included. Of
course, this assumes that you have some sort of PC to make all this work.

Four - Also, Github helps with the above. Also, you should be able to get the
compiled version of some virtualisation software or whatnot on there. Or make
an argument to one of the users that they should upload something crappy like
the compiled version of VirtualBox-OSE to Github.

Five - And lastly, Wikipedia. Mostly because between this and Google Maps,
Wikipedia includes, in a way, much of Google Maps but not vice versa.

Between all these, there should be enough there to make sure that one isn't in
an echo chamber, but has a genuine chance of contributing to the world.

------
kylemaxwell
I think you a verb.

